# VapeCon 2022??



## Mollie

@Rob Fisher, @Silver 
So I heard that the comrades is on this year in August I think 
Are there any plans that we might have a VapeCon this year?


----------



## Rob Fisher

@The vaper it's very unlikely. VapeCon planning needs to start way ahead of time and we have missed the boat. Still too much uncertainty.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

...nothing beats Vapecon

but there is an alternative if you live in JHB  (it's mickey mouse but it's cool)

also there is the Rustic Vape Expo happening in Middleburg on 26th March

regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> ...nothing beats Vapecon
> 
> but there is an alternative if you live in JHB  (it's mickey mouse but it's cool)
> 
> also there is the Rustic Vape Expo happening in Middleburg on 26th March
> 
> regards


Yes Timothy I was at JhB one but to be honest nothing beats a venue like VapeCon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Yes Timothy I was at JhB one but to be honest nothing beats a venue like VapeCon



agree and that is what I said, also miss it

dearly


----------



## Viper_SA

Maybe I'm just weird. Have never been to a VapeCon and much prefer these smaller, more personal gatherings.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Vapecon is defos the most happening event of the year … I enjoyed the 2 years I have been there … meeting the best in the SA vape industry


----------



## Rob Fisher

I will be missing the German Hall of Vape Expo that I go to every year. This year's expo is much smaller and doesn't even have a Modders Gallery which is the big drawcard other than meeting old friends!

The guys from Atmizoo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

